# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  2 SXM Gas Stations Robbed, 1 Killed

## KevinS

Crime on SXM continues to find new ways to shock.  Two gas stations were robbed today, and one attendant was killed.  The good news is that two suspects were caught. 

There's a dead body displayed in a photo on the first link.  Some may not want to click on that link.'

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...-investigating
https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...in-simpson-bay

----------


## stbartshopper

Keep it all over there please. Sorry to hear about it.

----------

